
Java: Free at Last - voodooranger
https://mmilinkov.wordpress.com/2017/09/07/java-free-at-last/
======
fulafel
What does it mean to "make Java binaries available directly from OpenJDK"? If
the licensing restriction used to be just for Oracle-built binaries, anyone
could just use normal distro provided OpenJDK binaries for kiosks and
appliances, right?

~~~
needusername
Yes, you could. But the distro has to build these binaries. The OpenJDK
project offers no binaries, you can't download OpenJDK binaries from the
OpenJDK website.

------
edzo
maybe Oracle is finally gonna dump java and send it to a flundation altogether
like other former sun projects. It failed to capitalize java I think

~~~
needusername
Given the amount of money they are spending on Java SE and the way they are
making decisions that seems unlikely.

------
tatersolid
Or maybe, just maybe, Oracle finally realized Java has become a bloated piece
of over-engineered enterprisey abandonware, the developer community has
largely moved on, and it won't make them money going forward.

Java is in maintenance mode. So they open source Java (for real this time) so
someone else will take maintenance costs off their hands, and they can still
sell their app suites which use Java.

~~~
nimchimpsky
Maintenance mode, that's ridiculous.

It's just had one of the biggest releases in years, with 8.

And 9 I understand it is going to be even bigger, with jigsaw - the goal being
much smaller dependency.

The Dev community is thriving, growing in fact. The latest release has made
lots of people think Java is actually pretty good.

The reference implementation is now the open jdk. So yadda yadda yadda with
oracle.

~~~
lolive
I second your comment about Java 8. Lambdas, streams and code in interfaces
are extremely useful.

